# KenRockWell



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

Can he and his website be trusted? Why and why not?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 28, 2011)

If you use the search site tool you'll find a plethora of debates for and against him.


----------



## katerolla (Sep 28, 2011)

some say yes, some say no


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=597540


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 28, 2011)

try this one: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=597554


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Sep 28, 2011)

Still the same. I'll search it myself via Google.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 28, 2011)

In the search i gave you it has a few threads with several pages of what you are looking for, such as this one: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/218124-save-me-ken-rockwells-advice.html


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 28, 2011)

The first line of his 'about me' page reads, "This website is my way of giving back to our community. It is a work of fiction, 
entirely the product of my own imagination."

About KenRockwell.com

I'm pretty sure that sums it up pretty well.  In case it doesn't, read the rest of it...the part where he says he makes stuff up, has never used many of the things he has reviewed, and basically considers the site as a goof.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> try this one: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=597554



Still comes up as, "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." JUST LIKE BITTER'S post...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, unfortunately, you can't post a search here for others. I can still view my search, but not 2WP's.

So much for trying to help!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 28, 2011)

He comes up a lot in conversation and Google searches. I've read quite a bit of his reviews, agree with some and disagree with other statements he makes. It's all his opinion and nothing more. He certainly does many reviews but that doesn't make him the unwavering authority.

How's that?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 28, 2011)

Like I pointed out, you don't need to do a search of what other people think about him.  You can read his own About Me page on his own website.  He admits he's full of it.  He admit's that he is suprised that he earns a living based on his website.  He freely admits everything everybody has said about him right on his own website.

It's just a shame that people don't bother to read it.

He has some good material on his site.  He also says that if you don't have a good BS detector, you shouldn't read any of it.  It's really not all that complicated.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, you can't post a search here for others. I can't still view my search, but not 2WP's.
> 
> So much for trying to help!



You can use Google to search for Ken Rockwell on The Photo Forum... that works:

ken rockwell on the photo forum - Google Search

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+site:thephotoforum.com+ken+rockwell+on+the+photo+forum


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 28, 2011)

Ken Rockwell, just like anyone else, has an opinion. Some things he nails on the head, Some things he doesn't. It's up to you to agree or disagree with what you want. 


Just like anything else you read on the web..


----------

